# Spare parts for Swift Motorhomes



## hathi (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi was wondering if any one can help, Whilst out over the weekend my better half managed to smash the glass top to out Swift 590RS (1993) sink unit. Managed to talk to our local dealer (not Swift) who said they could help but wondered if any one had any suggestions as running very much to a budget.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sink*

Hi

Are you able to determine the manufacturer of the sink?

Try

www.leisureshopdirect.com

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

www.leisurespares.co.uk

Russell


----------



## hathi (Jul 11, 2009)

HI Russell, sorry but couldn't see my sink from the links you gave me.

Regards.

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sink*

Might be worth a phone call to O'Leary's. His place is a right Alladin's Den.

Russell


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you have no luck through the above guides, and its not to fancy a design,try you local Glass supplier,i once had an expensive wing mirror fixed for back pocket money as against an arm and a leg for a dealer replacement. Worth a try before parting with hard earned cash.
Ted.
PS They will use PROPER tempered glass i am sure.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*cooker lid*

Hi Hathi , a cheap option is to do as the did , go to local plastics / sign maker and get a piece of 6mm thick Tinted plexiglass ( lots of colors available ) A piece cut to size , shaped and drill only cost £So0.
So long as you do note use large pots / pans on rear burner it is ok . The New owner of my cargo van is still Two Years Using it on .
cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you a caravan breakers in your area ? Most of the sinks /tops are fairly standard so he might have one from a wrecked van.

G


----------

